# 1966 gto 421 dealer installed



## gtophsyco (Nov 10, 2011)

looking at buying this car.it has no code stamped on the pad.said to be dealer installed by former dealership employee who bought car brand new.the casting numbers in the block match the 375 hp 421 for 66.anybody know if they put blocks in with no code on the front pad?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Plausible, especially given the situation you described. It could be a service replacement block/engine that was ordered and installed through the dealership's parts and service departments. I think they were "supposed to" stamp them to match the car/application at the dealership when the work was done, but if it was an inside job they may have decided to conveniently forget that step.


Especially if said employee was of the "contest of speed for green" persuasion... 

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Royal Pontiac in Royal Oak, MI. offered a dealer installed 421 and it would not be uncommon for the block to not have a letter code because the engine was not available from the factory in the GTO.

Check the PHS for the Dealer's name, if it was from Royal Pontiac you will have a rare car.

Ace Wilson's Royal Pontiac was Pontiac's version of Don Yenko's high performance Chevrolet dealership in Canonsburg, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Bruce Dodds (Sep 29, 2017)

BACK IN 1967 i missed a shift badly on my friends 1966 and killed the motor, his father somehow got it warranted and paid a bit extra to have a 421 installed it it much faster


----------

